# NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television. 

Our current admissions statistics and acceptance rate for the program is as follows:


NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television Acceptance Rate






57%

Admitted
4   out of   7   Admitted



43%

*Not Admitted*
3   out of   7   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Chris W

The film school NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television has been updated:

Updated application deadlines


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television has been updated:

Updated deadlines and application fees


----------



## MazinG

Does anyone know if NYU Tisch conducts interviews on the undergraduate side?  It seems like interviewing at the graduate (MFA) level happens, but not for undergrads.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## anniewaits

anniewaits posted a new review on the film school  NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television has been updated:

Updated deadlines and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television has been updated:

Added link to our guide on applying to NYU:














 NYU Tisch: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an NYU Film Student


					As a highly ranked East Coast film school, the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film & Television at NYU Tisch School of the Arts gives filmmakers the chance to turn some of the most iconic locations in America into low-budget film sets.

In 2022, FilmSchool.org named NYU Tisch the Best East Coast...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 26, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------

